# will there be a end of the year 2018 meeting?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just as the the title says will there be a end of the year meeting for 2018. are there any plans for a nov, or dec meeting.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

There will be an early December meeting at MacFans in south dallas. Meeting notice will be sent out a few weeks prior to the meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump, mike just sent out info. dec 9th 1pm at Michael's work shop. artifacture in down town dallas. hit up crowman for more info.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

my email is being dumb and wont send my reply but i have a nice piece of spider wood that i can donate for the tank.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will donate some eco complete and a few plants if necessary. Thanks for the spider wood. Hopefully we'll get a plant donation from Tropica but we should have some small amount of Rotala H'ra and monte carlo for scaping. I'm sure there will be other plants available.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am moving in January and plan on breaking my tanks down right around meeting time so i will have a bunch of stuff for the scape also.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

wont be at the meeting after all. i'll bring the spiderwood to the next meeting i come to


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got some eco complete also if I need to bring some let me know. I also plan to bring some petite anubias, xmas moss, and rotella tooth cup.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

We will need some hardscape such as rocks or wood if anyone has some to spare.


----------

